# spanish recipes



## tunadog (Feb 2, 2008)

got into a few the other day down on oak island.

Wondering if anyone had a great recipe?

Thanks
TD


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

firespyder's ceviche, not for everybody but I LOVE IT


----------



## tunadog (Feb 2, 2008)

thanks, I used "sierra" macks for ceviche when I was fishing the pac coast in mexico. Slipped my mind, but sounds tasty once again.

TD


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I like the pumkin boy method. 

Skin on filets skin side down on aluminum foil on grill. 
Smother filets in your favorite salsa & grill till done. Awsome on the beach


----------

